# Halloween Episodes DVD set?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a DVD set of Halloween episodes of TV shows?

If not there should be!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I think Warner Bros. / Hanna Barbera / Cartoon Network have a couple Halloween compilation DVD's out.

I think Paramount / Nickelodeon do too for SpongeBob SquarePants and/or The Fairly Odd Parents.

Anchor Bay / Starz do as well for Roseanne.

But, if they did, it would have to be for each specific company. Like- Warner, Sony, Fox, Disney, etc.


----------

